# newbie



## tucker (May 27, 2007)

hey everyone glad to be aboard.


Acquired over 150 sections of tyco slot car track. I have a 5 yerar old son who's name is Tucker. It all started when I found a box of Tyco slot car tracks ( over 150 tracks icluding straigts curves and everything else). Had several cars and 4 controllers. Well anyway to make this as short as possilble I built a table to accomdate the best layout for my new Tyco slot cars. Everything when pretty good had my track set up my son and I love it. My wife really couldn't understand. Well you may be asking what slot cars have to do with this forum. Well it gets even better. I was out and about with my son when we came accross a tag sale. My son notice a box with HO scale trains. I told him they were broken. I ask how much he wanted for the box and he replied $5.00. I grab the box and happilly went through it. Had 2 engines, about 10 cars, and various tracks. I going to create a nice layout with the tyco slot cars and the Ho scale track. My wife really doesn't understand whats going on I'll probalbly be living outside pretty soon. Does anyone have any advice. I laid out my slot car track so it will work with various designs. My table is 81' long and 41' wide. Will keep you updated


----------



## johnpr (Aug 13, 2007)

wow, that sounds like a large project, looking forward to your updates
john


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

hope you can squeeze the slot car track inside an HO layout. It is more flexible for tight spaces. HO needs 18" rad. minumum, 20" is better. 18" raDIUS WOULD NEED A 38 INCH WIDE TABLE


----------

